
Fotocommunity - andywenkhh
https://www.fotocommunity.de/
======
andywenkhh
While preparing some slides I was looking for pictures of machines. I stumbled
upon this really cool site. There are a lot of very high quality photos. If
you are interested in photography give it a try.

